# Ctrl key not working



## kosmond (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi, hope someone can help me out with this. My ctrl key doesn't work ( either of them). Can't use ctrl-alt-delete, or ctrl for anything...anyone ever have this happen, or know why?
Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd start with the basics, try another keyboard. If that's not it, have you done any spyware/malware/virus scans?


----------

